

Penn Station Sucks - smacktoward
http://99percentinvisible.org/episode/penn-station-sucks/

======
jndsn402
Not sure how it's relevant to HN, but as someone who passes through Penn
almost every day, an interesting read. A real shame - looking at those
pictures I can't even imagine that it used to look like that.

~~~
smacktoward
I figured it fell under the "anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity" rule in the FAQ
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).

